# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch >  Du Lịch Singapore Tiết Kiệm hơn với Căn Hộ Du Lịch

## CatTuongDoDay

*XIN CHÀO NGÀY MỚI!* 

Bạn đang lên kế  hoạch cho gia đình, bạn bè, đồng nghiệp…chuyến du lịch tự khám phá  Singapore, đất nước an toàn, văn minh, hiện đại? Bạn đang cần tư vấn đi  chơi ở những địa điểm nào, mua sắm ở đâu, ăn uống thế nào, chi phí bao  nhiêu để có một chuyến đi tiết kiệm? 

CÔNG TY DU LỊCH CÁT  TƯỜNG đặc biệt cung cấp các dịch vụ du lịch Singapore như VÉ MÁY BAY  KHỨ HỒI, CĂN HỘ DU LỊCH SINGAPORE, TOUR NĂNG ĐỘNG (du lịch bụi), TOUR  GIA ĐÌNH NGHỈ DƯỠNG, TƯ VẤN DU LỊCH SINGAPORE.

*DU LỊCH CÁT  TƯỜNG CHUYÊN VÉ MÁY BAY GIÁ RẺ HCM - SINGAPORE của hãng hàng không  JETSTAR, LION AIR, VIETNAM AIRLINES & SINGAPORE AIRLINES.

**Đặt vé máy bay  qua Cát Tường (HCM - SIN - HCM) du khách sẽ được giá vé rẻ hơn so với  đặt online thanh toán bằng Credit card (áp dụng cho vé máy bay của  JETSTAR).*

*@CHO THUÊ CĂN HỘ DU LỊCH NGẮN HẠN TẠI SINGAPORE*
- Hình thức du lịch _homestay_ rất được nhiều du khách Việt ưa chuộng khi đi đến Singapore du lịch ngắn ngày, nghỉ dưỡng, học hành hoặc công tác dài hạn. 
- Dịch vụ Căn Hộ Du Lịch của Cát Tường sẽ mang đến cho quý khách* trải nghiệm cuộc sống hiện đại*  của công dân Singapore khi sống trong các căn hộ đẹp, sạch sẽ, hiện đại  tại các chung cư tọa lạc ngay trung tâm thành phố Singapore.
- Với *chi phí tiết kiệm và thấp hơn so với khách sạn*, Căn Hộ Du Lịch đang được nhiều bạn trẻ và gia đình Việt Nam chọn lựa cho chuyến đi Singapore của mình.
- Các căn hộ đều nằm ngay trung tâm Singapore, *rất  gần các trạm MRT (tàu điện), trạm xe bus, shopping mall, food court,  nhà hàng; Nhà đẹp, sạch sẽ với tiêu chuẩn khách sạn 3 sao & 4 sao,  dịch vụ hỗ trợ tốt, uy tín, đáng tin cậy.*

- *Khu vực:* *Tiong  Bahru, Queenstown, Outram Park, Chinatown (cách Orchard, Bugis, Clarke  Quay tầm 5-7 phút đi bằng xe bus/MRT hoặc taxi) & Clementi.*

*@GIÁ PHÒNG (Singapore dollar/1SGD = 17,000VNĐ)*
-        *Phòng Common tiết kiệm: 60SGD – 70SGD/đêm/2 khách*
*-        Phòng Common chuẩn: 80SGD/đêm/2 khách*
*-        Phòng Master: 95SGD/đêm/2 khách*
*-        Phu thu Extra pax: 15SGD/đêm/1 khách*

*Sẵn sàng đáp ứng nhu cầu ở của nhóm 8-10 khách
*Miễn phí trẻ em dưới 2 tuổi
*Đặc biệt giảm giá cho du khách vừa đặt phòng, vừa đặt vé máy bay; thuê phòng ở nhiều đêm hoặc thuê nguyên căn.

 *@Mời bạn vào xem hình ảnh/thông tin chi tiết và lưa chọn CĂN HỘ DU LỊCH cho chuyến đi của mình*
*website: vemaybaycattuong.com (Chuyên mục: Kết Nối Singapore - Dịch Vụ Đặt Phòng)*
 



 *@TƯ VẤN DU LỊCH SINGAPORE 
*
- Chi phí bao nhiêu cho một chuyến du lịch Singapore tự túc
- 6 địa điểm không thể bỏ qua khi du lịch đến Singapore
- Great Sales Singapore (Mùa Sales Lớn) hàng năm tại Đảo quốc Sư Tủ
- Chuyến đi 3 đêm 4 ngày nên đi những địa điểm nào
- Đến Singapore mua sắm ở những đâu
Và còn nhiều bài viết hữu ích khác tại website *ketnosingapore.com.vn*

*@Liên hệ* 
*Đặt vé máy bay: Mr. Hùng (84 909 662 948) (available on Viber, Imessage) tang.chihung@yahoo.com
*Đặt phòng: Ms. Hải Hà (84 909 662 984) (available on Viber, Imessage) haiha218@yahoo.com, haiha@vemaybaycattuong.com
*Facebook (cập nhật lien tục các chương trình khuyến mãi vé máy bay và thông tin du lịch hữu ích…): Cát Tường Đó Đây

*@ Giờ làm việc*
Thứ Hai – Chủ Nhật: 8h – 22h30

CÔNG TY TNHH DỊCH VỤ DU LỊCH CÁT TƯỜNG
327/50 Sư Vạn Hạnh, Phường 9, Quận 10, TpHCM
ĐT: 08 38345883 – 08 38345884
*Website: vemaybaycattuong.com**, ketnosingapore.com.vn*

----------

